# You have been lied to.



## tallandhandsome125 (May 17, 2021)

Modern culture has indoctrinated us that it's more important to "feel good" rather than actually "do good". Self-help books urge to find something that "feels authentic". Schools give out participation medals saying the only thing that counts is effort, not if the work is correct. This is consumer ethics, not the craftsman's ethos.

Consumer ethic has weakened you.

It has created individuals with self-inflated and fragile egos who are unable to withstand the harsh criticisms and judgements that come in life and in work. Clients don't care if you felt "authentic" when writing a memo, or if you "tried really hard on a project." All that matters are the results.

It takes mistakes in order to get better. You can't get better if no one points out your failings. Use the criticism to become the best man you can be. What stands in the way becomes the way. Every challenge you face compelled you to move. This is a blessing in disguise. Make your weaknesses into your strengths. Have courage to be honest with yourself to BECOME the person you want to be, instead of just feeling a certain way.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 17, 2021)

I honestly get so fed up, with all this: feel good all the time mantra that self-help and psychologists sell.

So you sometimes feel bad? The psychologist asks.
And than the program comes to fix that.

Bs.
Pain, suffering, feeling bad. 100% part of life.
As long as other things mitigate the painful, it's bareable to life


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 17, 2021)

Wtf are participation medals.

In the netherlands, I feel like nobody gives a single shit whether you work hard or not, whether you have good grades or not. Everything is basically irrelevant.

People get their highs in school here out of socializing, flirting, mogging other people, bullying, etc. The actual schoolwork is completely irrelevant.

And nobody cares whether a subhuman puts in effort to impress a girl, when chad can get her by winking at her. Results>Effort.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 17, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> And nobody cares whether a subhuman puts in effort to impress a girl, when chad can get her by winking at her. Results>Effort.


Yes exactly, you can't attract women by putting effort into an approach because your physical appearance does all the work.

This means that the most important thing for self improvement is to improve your physical appearance and the most powerful thing you can improve is your level of muscle mass and your body fat percentage, by getting leaner and more muscular, you can look a lot more masculine and a lot more attractive. This is even more important than improving your skin or improving your career.

The only thing that you can improve that is more important than your physique is your jaw.

The way I see it, the best way to looksmax to get laid more easily is this:

1) Double Jaw Surgery
2) Leanmaxxing
3) Gymmaxxing
4) Neckmaxxing
5) Skinmaxxing

In that order. I already achieved the first 2, now I'm aiming for the last 3.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 17, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> The way I see it, the best way to looksmax to get laid more easily is this:
> 
> 1) Double Jaw Surgery
> 2) Leanmaxxing
> ...


I can’t wait for my double jaw surgery. It’s in 6 months but I wish I could get it today. I’m gonna look so much better after it.


----------



## randomuser2407 (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> I can’t wait for my double jaw surgery. It’s in 6 months but I wish I could get it today. I’m gonna look so much better after it.


Actually, it takes around 2 months to fully recover and 6-10 months in total to completely lose the bloat in your face, so the improvement won't happen instantly, it will still take a lot of time.

In the meantime, you could use the time to add 10 lbs of muscle because if you do so naturally, even if 2 months off removes your progress, you can gain all the muscle mass again much quicker due to muscle memory.


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 18, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Actually, it takes around 2 months to fully recover and 6-10 months in total to completely lose the bloat in your face, so the improvement won't happen instantly, it will still take a lot of time.
> 
> In the meantime, you could use the time to add 10 lbs of muscle because if you do so naturally, even if 2 months off removes your progress, you can gain all the muscle mass again much quicker due to muscle memory.


Exactly what I’m doing. Bulking until the jaw surgery, gonna cut when I have the surgery and get put on liquid diet. I’ll be drinking muscle milk all day jfl.


----------



## pizza (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Exactly what I’m doing. Bulking until the jaw surgery, gonna cut when I have the surgery and get put on liquid diet. I’ll be drinking muscle milk all day jfl.


are you in the period of having to use braces before surgery?


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 18, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Modern culture has indoctrinated us that it's more important to "feel good" rather than actually "do good". Self-help books urge to find something that "feels authentic". Schools give out participation medals saying the only thing that counts is effort, not if the work is correct. This is consumer ethics, not the craftsman's ethos.
> 
> Consumer ethic has weakened you.
> 
> ...


But everyone is smart, beautiful, and talented in their own unique way so everyone is equal! Any criticism is being a hater. Everyone should just accept who they are and be confident in themselves (unless you are actually talented, then you must be humble). Self-improvement requires self-hatred, which i
s a major yikes.


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (May 18, 2021)

If you try your best at something and fail it still is a sign you need to keep Improving but if you beat yourself up about something that there was no possible way for you to succeed in, that is counterproductive


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 18, 2021)

pizza said:


> are you in the period of having to use braces before surgery?


I’ve been wearing braces for 26 months. 6 more months of wearing them and then jaw surgery with them on.


----------



## pizza (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> I’ve been wearing braces for 26 months. 6 more months of wearing them and then jaw surgery with them on.


some evident bone mass loss or nah?


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 18, 2021)

pizza said:


> some evident bone mass loss or nah?


Nah, boneless 2 years ago and boneless now. Need bimax and genio. Can’t wait.


----------



## pizza (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Nah, boneless 2 years ago and boneless now. Need bimax and genio. Can’t wait.


good ascencion bro


----------



## pizza (May 18, 2021)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Nah, boneless 2 years ago and boneless now. Need bimax and genio. Can’t wait.


what will you do? bimax + genio?


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (May 18, 2021)

pizza said:


> what will you do? bimax + genio?


Most likely. With clockwise rotation of the mandible. Rhino after.


----------



## one job away (May 19, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Modern culture has indoctrinated us that it's more important to "feel good" rather than actually "do good". Self-help books urge to find something that "feels authentic". Schools give out participation medals saying the only thing that counts is effort, not if the work is correct. This is consumer ethics, not the craftsman's ethos.
> 
> Consumer ethic has weakened you.
> 
> ...


Be unhappy instead of happy theory strikes yet again


----------



## Deleted member 8167 (Jun 12, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I honestly get so fed up, with all this: feel good all the time mantra that self-help and psychologists sell.
> 
> So you sometimes feel bad? The psychologist asks.
> And than the program comes to fix that.
> ...


A good pyschologist wouldn´t say that.


----------



## carnage (Jun 12, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Modern culture has indoctrinated us that it's more important to "feel good" rather than actually "do good". Self-help books urge to find something that "feels authentic". Schools give out participation medals saying the only thing that counts is effort, not if the work is correct. This is consumer ethics, not the craftsman's ethos.
> 
> Consumer ethic has weakened you.
> 
> ...


Based and stoic pilled.


----------



## weallburninhell (Jun 12, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Modern culture has indoctrinated us that it's more important to "feel good" rather than actually "do good". Self-help books urge to find something that "feels authentic". Schools give out participation medals saying the only thing that counts is effort, not if the work is correct. This is consumer ethics, not the craftsman's ethos.
> 
> Consumer ethic has weakened you.
> 
> ...


lol stop spreading jehova witness word here


----------

